# GrubHub Customer Service Sucks



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

When I thought no one could provide worst customer service than Uber, GrubHub came along.

This surprised me because while I was sitting in front of a closed restaurant trying to clear the order so I could turn on ANY other service, the recording kept saying that I was only going to be on hold for two minutes while they provide EXCELLENT customer service to other drivers and customers. Then, when I finally get a guy I can barely understand, he has to actually call the restaurant I'm sitting in front of that is dark and abandoned before I can be let go.

Time is money; they need a better system. So I email this to my delivery specialist who hasn't replied to a single email I've sent to date.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Opposite for me. I always get a native English speaker in minutes who addresses & corrects the issue.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

JimS said:


> When I thought no one could provide worst customer service than Uber, GrubHub came along.


I agree. GH used to have the best customer service. But they are awful now.

I was on hold for 15 mom, and then I had to repeat the situation several times.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I would unassign those deliveries myself. Not waiting for support to do it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I couldn't. It wouldn't let me.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Today GrubHub customer service wanted me to go back to the restaurant to get the correct order after I've already delivered the order. The restaurant gave me a partially incorrect order I'm assuming. I said no. Like it was my fault that the app doesn't have details for specific items. I'm not driving back for free.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Today GrubHub customer service wanted me to go back to the restaurant to get the correct order after I've already delivered the order. The restaurant gave me a partially incorrect order I'm assuming. I said no. Like it was my fault that the app doesn't have details for specific items. I'm not driving back for free.


Lol, and Driver Care would tell you that you did the right thing in refusing. I had GH's Customer Care call me one time asking me to fix an order. The restaurant had given the customer fries instead of onion rings. I agreed to return and bring the onion rings to the guest. The Customer Cares Rep thanked me and transferred me to Driver Care to see if I could get reimbursed for the extra miles. The Driver Care rep thanked me for being a team player but firmly explained driver's were not to be used to correct orders. That if there was ever an issue the correct procedure was to refund the guest and charge it back to the restaurant and I should refuse any further requests in the future.

The DC rep was professional and polite at all times but there was no mistaking that she was politely and professionally chiding me for doing what I was asked by a company rep. And no, I didn't get paid any extra mileage either.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

If u think that's bad read the title I just posted " doordash help plz "


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

GrubHub sucks...as a matter of fact all of these algorithm based gig jobs suck. Welcome to your overlord. LOL


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

walk away....just fire up another app, and keep grinding. It's not your problem.


----------

